# What height for new tank?



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi Guy's,

I was looking to "Go Big" this fall by getting a new tank. I've decided on length (72 inches) and depth (18 inches) but I can't decide on height. Big Als seems to have 22 and 28 inches tall while Hagen has 24. What's the optimum height? It's going to contain mostly crypts and Tetra's.

Lee


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

Lee_D said:


> Hi Guy's,
> 
> I was looking to "Go Big" this fall by getting a new tank. I've decided on length (72 inches) and depth (18 inches) but I can't decide on height. Big Als seems to have 22 and 28 inches tall while Hagen has 24. What's the optimum height? It's going to contain mostly crypts and Tetra's.
> 
> Lee


You said "Go Big" so I would say 28inch  
My reasoning would be in case you decide to change the type of fish you want or add more fish.


----------



## cidco (Aug 10, 2010)

*I second that*

Go BIG !!!!
I would say 28".. You will get a better view...


----------



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

28 inch was the one I was thinking was to high. I saw a display at BA that had water in it and it gave the impression of being a very thin tank. I was tending more towards the 24 but next year I want to get another matching tank that is 24 deep instead of 18 and I don't think Hagen does a 72x24x24. I was also thinking the 22 is to shallow. I have a 36 inch long now that is 20 inches tall and two more inches just doesn't seem to add much.

Lee


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

3 words:

Marineland Deep Dimensions


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

24" is really as tall as you need to go. How long are your arms? I can't think of a single situation where there is any advantage to the extra depth, that isn't out weighed by the disadvantages. Tall tanks look smaller than shallower tanks of the same length. Regardless, footprint is more important than height. It would take a heck of a deal for me to consider a tank over 24" in height (free maybe?).


----------



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

A 28" tank might require tools to reach the back of the tank, which makes things a lot harder. Also you'll have to shower your arm pit to make sure you don't get deodorant in the tank with such a deep tank when working in it without tools.

Harry


----------



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

Did I mention I have to be able to lift this into the basement without using a fork lift? The Marineland website says the dry weight of the 72x18x22 is 160 pounds. Maybe I should be looking for one thats about 6 inches tall!  

Lee


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

Lee_D said:


> Did I mention I have to be able to lift this into the basement without using a fork lift? The Marineland website says the dry weight of the 72x18x22 is 160 pounds. Maybe I should be looking for one thats about 6 inches tall!
> 
> Lee


The taller the tank the thicker the glass has to be, and the heavier and more expensive it is.

Aside from the real difficulty of working in a tall tank, it's hard to effectively light the bottom, which can be a real problem if you want to grow plants.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

I would go 22"

Makes the tank look bigger..like everyone else says plus the cleaning and light factor. 

I would look into a 8' tank add the extra to the length... Fish will love it


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Lee_D said:


> Did I mention I have to be able to lift this into the basement without using a fork lift? The Marineland website says the dry weight of the 72x18x22 is 160 pounds. Maybe I should be looking for one thats about 6 inches tall!
> 
> Lee


Use a dolly, same as if you were moving a fridge.


----------



## acropora1981 (Aug 21, 2010)

My personal preference is for deep tanks; deep as in front to back, not deep as in tall. I would go for something 24 inches front to back, and 24 inches tall. I beleive that would be a standard 180.

Also, I second the dolly. I have moved up to 125 gallon tanks by myself, out of, and then back into a basement... I can squat 400lbs though...so...i may be biased.


----------



## waj8 (Jun 30, 2010)

I have a 120 that is 24 x 24 x48. I find it hard to reach the back of the tank. Wish it was 2" shorter.


----------



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

I also like deep tanks and I really would like to get the 72x24x24 but this one is going in a hallway so 18 inches deep is all that is going to fit. My other limitation is that it has to be a metal stand. It's carpet over concrete so it tends to be damp. I need the air circulation to keep the carpet dry.

So it looks like it is going to be 72x18x22. I'll pop by Big Al's on the weekend and see how much it will drain the bank account. Any suggestions on lighting? The only thing I can find that's 72 inches long is an 8 bulb T5HO from Aquatic life.

Lee


----------



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

Dear Lee D,

We thank you for taking the time to contact us. We do not make any metal stands. At the present time there are no suitable stands listed for this aquarium size.

Best Regards,

Steve Pond
Customer Service Manager
Rolf C. Hagen Inc..

I guess that definately means Hagen is out of the running. Very nice of him to respond to my e-mail. I'm impressed.

Lee


----------



## cidco (Aug 10, 2010)

*Metal Shop.*

Stands are easy to make, if you guys need to get a metal stand made, then try TEMPCON in Mississauga.


----------



## acropora1981 (Aug 21, 2010)

I think Big Al's has a 72" Normal output fluoro? I'm going to look for it for you...

*5 mins later*

its stupid priced, and you should price match it lol but... here


----------



## acropora1981 (Aug 21, 2010)

petsandponds.com also has some 72" fixtures.

http://www.petsandponds.com/en/aquarium-supplies/c5813/c195978/p16849252.html


----------



## Roberacer1 (Aug 21, 2010)

A tank that large would be worth spending the money on the lighting end in my opinion. Metal Halide with HO florescents. With that I would go deep too. I saw somewhere that MH's come in a variety of spectrums now and they have them designed for use with freshwater as well.


----------



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

I ordered the lights on the weekend. I stuck with my original idea which looks like it is somewhere between what everyone has suggested. I went with an eight bulb Aquatic Life fixture. It comes standard with Actinic bulbs but Big Als said they could do a special order where they get it with all 6700k bulbs for the same price.

I rather liked Acrapora's suggestion but they looked a little to cheap to me, and I think the metal halide is well beyond my budget. If I replace half the 6700k bulbs with colour max then I think a 22-24 inch deep tank will be a medium light tank which should give me more than enough flexibility for what I want to do.

Since the light is 1-2 weeks delivery it gives me a bit more time to source a stand for a 24 inch tall tank. I'll see what progress I can make over the long weekend. I'll keep you posted, and thanks for all the help everyone!

Lee


----------



## Roberacer1 (Aug 21, 2010)

I hear ya about the cash. It always comes down to that. That said though I think what you are doing is a good thing too. Good luck sir.


----------



## acropora1981 (Aug 21, 2010)

If you're looking for a custom stand/canopy (or just a nice, real wood stand/canopy) call up miracles aquariums, they're in Orangeville.


----------



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

I finally got the tank and spent the weekend setting it up. OH-MY-GOD is it ever BIG! I drove up to Miracles in Orangeville and asked for a 72x18x24 which they advertised on thier website. What I got is a 125 gallon 72x18x22 perfecto which I could have gotten at any Big Als. Except the price was cheaper. I think in the end it's still worth the drive to Orangeville.

As for the size, which started this thread, I think what I got is perfect. The bottom edge to the top is 24 inches on the outside. Inside it is 22. When you stuff it full of gravel and such you get a usable water column of about 18 inches. Anything taller would require a complete rethink on how to acces the inside of the tank. Right now I can just barely reach the gravel at the back of the tank using a stool. Ever tried planting a crypt when you can't see it from the side? Took me almost all day to get them the right height.

And that Aquatic Life Light is something else. Very bright and the LED's make the water glow in the dark. The fans are loud enough th hear throughout the house but I read somewhere you can replace them with computer fans which should make them much quieter.

Overall it is quite an impressive piece of equipment and I am very pleased with the result.

Lee


----------



## Roberacer1 (Aug 21, 2010)

Perfecto is part of the Marineland group of brands. Our 30 gal Tall was part of an eclipse kit. (we ditched the eclipse crap and bought better lights (aquatic life and Eheim canisiter). The tank has Miracles stamped right on the top plastic surround. The funny part is that I purchased a "Perfecto" glass top for it and had to have it cut so I could use it. The length is about a 1/4" too long. The other thing is that actually it is about the same not deep enough. I didn't mind that though as it leaves an air gap at the back of the tank so I can vent some of the spent CO2 coming off of the top of the tank. Obviously Marineland needs to look at quality control a bit as well as set up some standards on their own end. 
I'm thinking that Miracles has the contract to manufacture for Marineland which would make Marineland tanks the same as that is unless they have a different manufacturing process for them at the plant. I doubt that though.


----------



## acropora1981 (Aug 21, 2010)

When I've dealt with Miracles in the past I've had them build me custom stands from pine (usually ends up around $1200-$2000 for stand and canopy). 

Didn't know they really sold premade stuff.


----------



## Roberacer1 (Aug 21, 2010)

Ya I didn't think that they would be cheap. From what I read they do start with a steel frame and use wood panels on the outside. This would make it cost more but it would hold a lot of weight without any warping at all. As warping sometimes ends up in a busted tank that sounds like a good thing to me.


----------

